

Best machine learning project to contribute - mayankj08

Which are few good Machine Learning, Computer Vision or Image Processing project one can contribute to?
======
mindcrime
<http://mahout.apache.org>

<http://opennlp.apache.org>

------
arios0
<http://mulan.sourceforge.net/>

------
ig1
scikit-learn

